# What time is the world ending at today?



## bazermc (21 Dec 2012)

Anybody know, how many hours do I have left?


----------



## Betsy Og (21 Dec 2012)

Is it the Mayan threat you'd be worrying about sir? Is it co-incidental that it falls on the shortest day of the year?

Should really have had Christmas early, gone mental with the credit card, sure who's going to collect the cash??

To quote from The Butcher Boy (about the Cuban missile crisis), in your best Monaghan accent -  "Oh 'twill be a bitter day for this town if the world ends"


----------



## Knuttell (21 Dec 2012)

bazermc said:


> Anybody know, how many hours do I have left?



Not long,make your peace with This post will be deleted if not edited immediately,you have less than an hour,it all comes tumbling down at 11.11am


----------



## Purple (21 Dec 2012)

I hope it's not 'till late as I have the 19 year old Swedish nymphomaniac twins coming over tonight. They are bringing fine wine and a bag of class A drugs.


----------



## ivuernis (21 Dec 2012)

It's already happened, welcome to the afterlife!


----------



## PaddyW (21 Dec 2012)

Purple said:


> I hope it's not 'till late as I have the 19 year old Swedish nymphomaniac twins coming over tonight. They are bringing fine wine and a bag of class A drugs.


 
Don't suppose you'd like send me an invite ?!

Only 24 minutes til world end now supposedly. Better do something fantamazingtical quickly!


----------



## Purple (21 Dec 2012)

PaddyW said:


> Don't suppose you'd like send me an invite ?!
> 
> Only 24 minutes til world end now supposedly. Better do something fantamazingtical quickly!



24 minutes isn't enough time!
I'll have to get them to drop into me in work now. I work in an open office but so what...


----------



## Firefly (21 Dec 2012)

Did anyone hear that?


----------



## vandriver (21 Dec 2012)

There was a load of Mayans in the pub last night absolutely hammered.Alright for them,they didn't have to get up for work this morning.


----------



## Knuttell (21 Dec 2012)

Boom!


----------



## Knuttell (21 Dec 2012)

A lot of very embarrassed heads peering out from the entrance to their expensive underground bunkers piled high with with shotties and beans.

Massive redners all round methinks.

Good time to buy an underground bunker though.


----------



## bazermc (21 Dec 2012)

Please close the thread - The world never ended - The dog on the street knew it wasnt going to happen

Or maybe it did and its no different!


----------



## DrMoriarty (21 Dec 2012)

I must say, I'm not very impressed with Heaven so far...


----------



## PaddyW (21 Dec 2012)

Purple said:


> 24 minutes isn't enough time!
> I'll have to get them to drop into me in work now. I work in an open office but so what...


 
Ok, so the world didn't end.. I think.
Where's me invite??


----------



## Firefly (21 Dec 2012)

Purple said:


> I hope it's not 'till late as I have the 19 year old Swedish nymphomaniac twins coming over tonight. They are bringing fine wine and a bag of class A drugs.


 
The world didn't end..you're in luck dude


----------



## Purple (22 Dec 2012)

A great night was had, maybe not by all but so what


----------

